# Dea



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

got a call from them wanting 149 homes inspected.. they are willing to pay $20 per inspection.. i can have one of my plowing guys do this since there is no snow! anyone know anything about DEA.. and i did search nothing shows up


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*If they are going to give you a backlog of 149*

all at the same time, and you can make a good route of it, you can make a few bucks. The inspections are probably FNMA QC's, REO properties, so there is no risk associated with them like a PCR or Vacant Property Inspection. 

20 minutes to inspect well in most cases, 10-15 minutes to report, and drive time. Also you must generate your own invoice, no automated process. 

Ask them for $25, if they have that kind of backlog, or at least on the further ones.

You can do much better time wise but those are good numbers to start. 

So, you can bring in $40 and hour or so at first, not great, but it doesn't take a lot of resources and it's low risk.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> got a call from them wanting 149 homes inspected.. they are willing to pay $20 per inspection.. i can have one of my plowing guys do this since there is no snow! anyone know anything about DEA.. and i did search nothing shows up


DEA is a 3rd party QC. I know you've done Fannie Mae routine work for AMS so you should be familiar with the idiocracy and incompetence of the DEA inspectors....you know, the guys that fail a yard for walnuts on the drive when the wind is blowing 35 mph, or fail an interior because a paperclip was left in the back of that drawer. Sign with them, they could use a common sense person like yourself.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*haha*

Im not going to do it.. there is no point, only reason i would is to get back at some of the shady vendors at safeguard.. but that ship has sailed. i Have made more in plowing in a month then i did with ****guard.. I just found it odd they called.. Never signed up with them nor do i know anything..

Not going to do work for someone that i have no info on and risk never getting paid.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well that's up to you.*

I was just giving you some realistic info. I did some for them, I also had other motives.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

ANY doors that aren?t re-keyed to a HUD lock- please just do it.. I assume they all can re-key. If the signs aren?t posted in the correct location, please fix. Any safety hazards- if they see a safety hazard and are willing to fix it, go ahead and just do it; so inapections now include safty hazards? Ok lol


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

That's something else, obviously not the FNMA QC's DEA usually does.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

....


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Frannie Mae are changing their inspections to a more very intense and detailed inspections being required by January 1st, 2016 if your not a general licensed contractor on these you won't be able to preform these inspections for Fannie Mae.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

New Fannie Mae inspection requirements: 

https://www.fanniemae.com/content/announcement/svc1511.pdf


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Page 2 of the press release goes into better detail and also gives you a sample of the form
And photo requirements. NAMFS even did a press release on the subject and was very concerned because of the liability these inspections are now going to come with.

http://www.housingwire.com/articles...ns-over-the-new-gse-property-inspection-forms


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Inspectorgadget said:


> Frannie Mae are changing their inspections to a more very intense and detailed inspections being required by January 1st, 2016 if your not a general licensed contractor on these you won't be able to preform these inspections for Fannie Mae.


Sweet! That is a sure fire way to put all these scammen middle men out of business.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I have not yet found a national or regional*



AceVentura said:


> Sweet! That is a sure fire way to put all these scammen middle men out of business.


contractor (middleman) that is licensed in most of the states they cover, not even the better ones. It will just be another requirement on the backs of the BOTG, direct service providers. Service providers should already have a license. 

It just looks like a standard PCR/VPI post secure inspection to me, which is generally covered in the reporting at every National i have completed work for already. The regulation allows for "your form". I don't see the difference.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Inspectorgadget said:


> Frannie Mae are changing their inspections to a more very intense and detailed inspections being required by January 1st, 2016 if your not a general licensed contractor on these you won't be able to preform these inspections for Fannie Mae.


So, do said licensed general contractors get a bump in rate for the extra work? It was just a thought...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

G 3 said:


> So, do said licensed general contractors get a bump in rate for the extra work? It was just a thought...


I'd be more interested in in how many licensed general contractors would be wasting their talents on this crap......


----------

